# Rescue chicken



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

IMPORTANT...Please read and answer...I have three hens and one rooster, they are almost five months old...at the local animal shelter, there is a rescued hen...do not know her age, she appears to be a Cochin. I want to adopt her into my flock. My hens are New Hampshire reds and my rooster is a Jersey Giant. Can I do this or will there be bad fighting with my flock. If the hen at shelter doesn't get adopted they will put her down so please answer is you know as soon as you can.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Go for it!


----------



## Sundancers (Jun 20, 2012)

I've checked into rescue critters a few times ... but it always comes back to the rules and regs that they have on it. So that is what I would check first.

The last horse rescue wanted to be able to come on my farm, any time they wanted ... day or night ... without calling. I told them sorry, anyone in my horse barn at 3 in the morning was going to get shot at.

They didn't like that ...  lol

So just check if they have any rules & regs ...


----------



## BootedBantam (Aug 31, 2012)

If they don't get along, you can try to find her a new home. You won't know unless you try! I say Go for it, too!! I am all about rescuing animals and giving them a second chance!!


----------



## jen3910 (Sep 3, 2012)

I would go for it. Just take it slowly. And like others have said if it doesn't work out you can find her a new home.


----------



## sandra (Sep 2, 2012)

Thank you all. Good news miss hen was adopted this morning. I didn't get there in time but thats ok, she has a home and that was most important.


----------



## BirdManSamiJD (Sep 19, 2012)

Glad it worked out then!


----------

